# Good scale



## Sapo (Oct 17, 2016)

Anyone have a recommendation for a good quality scale? Budget is always an issue, but reliability is key here (the soap will be for sale soon).


----------



## Susie (Oct 17, 2016)

This is what I have, I think it and the KD 8000 are about the most common used by soapers here:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000EVFC8K/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 17, 2016)

Yep, I have the same one.  KD8000.  Works great and not expensive.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 17, 2016)

I also think the MyWeigh KD 7000 or KD 8000 is a good choice. That's plenty fine unless you are making very small or very large batches.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 17, 2016)

The myweigh was also the favourite of Frank Sinatra. 

I'll shut up now.


----------



## Sapo (Oct 17, 2016)

I'll check if Myweigh is available to us EU folks! It's recommendations come from all over the place  - every US based mushroom cultivator I know of also has one of those, heh.


----------



## makemineirish (Oct 17, 2016)

I know that almost everyone uses the MyWeigh KD7000 or 8000, but when I went to replace mine...there was a new option that I like.  I bought the Maestro scale from the same manufacturer.  

The Maestro will weigh up to 8000g at 1g increments on the platform like the KD8000.  However, it also has a mini platform that slides out of the side and weighs 200g at 0.1g increments.  I like weighing my lye or additives on the mini platform.  Likewise, I can weigh salt or yeast on it during baking.

Another feature that I like is that the scale displays the weights in both grams and ounces.  There is no need for me to switch between units or do math to convert.  It happens more often than not that a recipe is not in the units I want...or is inconsistent within the recipe (be it soap or baking).

Don't get me wrong, I actually like math.  It is just monotonous to continually have to do the same calculation in converting pounds/ounces to grams.  It does have a bakers' percentage feature that I do not bother with.  Like I said, I like math  Besides, when you run the recipe through a lye calculator (as you should always do), the calculator gives you weights...nullifying the need for that feature. 

If you search the forum for any old threads on the subject, numerous members have recommended Old Will Knot Scales.  I heartily agree.  I admit that I paid slightly more purchasing from them than from Amazon.  However, I also utilized their customer service extensively.  A real person answered the phone without any wait time or ridiculous options system.  I called; they picked up.  Even more impressive, the person I spoke with actually had knowledge of the products and could physically look at one if needed (no overseas lackey whose purpose is simply to placate me).  

A pet peeve of mine is navigating a complex series recording options and sitting through an interminable hold to ask a representative my product question...only to have them read the website information aloud!  If the specifics I wanted were that accessible, I would not bothered going through the aggravation of calling!  Sorry for the short vent.  The point is that I am willing to pay a little more to those companies that provide the customer service I want.

Happy hunting.  Here is a link to the one that I bought:
http://www.oldwillknottscales.com/my-weigh-maestro.htmlSave
Save
Save​


----------



## Sapo (Oct 17, 2016)

So far my search (online stores from my country) has only yielded the My Weigh 7001dx (at 60€/$65). Nothing else in the sub-100 bucks market that is calibratable, accurate to 1g and holds a half decent amount of weight (search not limited to myweigh).

It definetly looks more like a cheapo run-of-the-mill kitchen scale, compared to the other myweighs. But I suppose it's the same quality, since we're talking about the same company. Unless they sacrificed performance/durability in exchange for the "modern" look. I doubt I'd get a straight answer out of them if I asked, heh .

Amazon comes out at about 35 (scale), 35 (shipping) and 20 (customs fee) for the KDs and Maestro, so thats pretty annoying.

Gotta love the lower wages and higher prices around here! Praise global economy! Woohoo!

And I'm with you on the customer support, lol! I actually ditched my phone once and went out for like 4 hours, and I was STILL "waiting in line" to get a basic fix from my ISP.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 18, 2016)

I can't find my post, but there were two where I posted about my new scales. The first one might be of interest to you


----------



## jules92207 (Oct 18, 2016)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> The myweigh was also the favourite of Frank Sinatra.
> 
> I'll shut up now.




Omg... love it!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 18, 2016)

Sapo said:


> So far my search (online stores from my country) has only yielded the My Weigh 7001dx (at 60€/$65). Nothing else in the sub-100 bucks market that is calibratable, accurate to 1g and holds a half decent amount of weight (search not limited to myweigh).
> 
> It definetly looks more like a cheapo run-of-the-mill kitchen scale, compared to the other myweighs. But I suppose it's the same quality, since we're talking about the same company. Unless they sacrificed performance/durability in exchange for the "modern" look. I doubt I'd get a straight answer out of them if I asked, heh .
> 
> ...




Found it - https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0040LJS1M/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Sapo (Oct 18, 2016)

That is indeed a find. The reviews are somewhat dodgy at times, know anything about that?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 18, 2016)

I just added my review to it, as I didn't have any issues.  I find amazon reviews often unhelpful as people mark the item down for a problem with Amazon themselves, or with the postman or whatever.  

Personally, I love it, and for the money it is a lot of scale.  It takes a big batch to get close to the max weight and the 0.1g makes my 100g test batches of shaving soap possible, not to mention the cosmetics and so on.


----------

